# door jamb switch



## feelingire68 (Sep 25, 2010)

does anyone know where i can find a door jamb switch for a 93 nissan d21, i know i can go to the dealer but they want 27.00, there has to be somewhere online i can go and order it for cheaper? any help would be much appreciated. thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You could try Dorman parts...or, a salvage yard.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have them .. pm me if interested..


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

I remember buying 2 last year for my 86.5 and they weren't that expensive. There are also weather boots that slip over them. Couldn't find the boots anywhere but dealer.

SWITCH ASSY-DOOR - Truck (D21) 1986.5-1995 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

junkyard or use an online dealer, online you usually pay just over list and can save a bunch over a local dealer.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*CHA-CHING!!!!!*



zanegrey said:


> i have them .. pm me if interested..


LOOK NO FURTHER!!!!!


----------

